

Why a Startup Visa Category Would Create U.S. Jobs - tilt
http://mashable.com/2011/07/14/startup-visa/

======
smashing
Since a Visa for H1B is a defined to be a 3-year, temporary permit, then the
purpose of this legislation is to take U.S. investments and export it to
foreign countries. Either that or to expedite creating a bubble in the manner
of the dot-com era.

